# Discussion - New members, ease of contact idea



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

anselmo said:


> I don't go to KFDU because they never approved my membership!
> 
> Anyone else have views on the emoticons?
> Are they too few, too many or just right?


I'm just a lurker on KFDU - the only reason to join would be to see the photos that are barred to non-members. 
Emoticons - not a hater, hey I use them myself, but I reckon here is fine, but they are way over the top on KFDU.
With regard to attracting members - I don't know how common a problem this is but when I tried to join initially I couldn't, I just kept getting a message saying ''play on through'' and didn't know what it meant. It took a while to realise the problem was my email address because I use gmail. I would think that there are probably many others out there who only have gmail or hotmail accounts and so would have the same problem. In the end, because there is no contact point on the site for non-members to sort such issues, I ended up emailing a member whose email address was given in their signature line who then forwarded it to an administrator who sorted it for me. Maybe a better error message when attempts to join are refused and some way to contact admin to assist.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't go to KFDU because they never approved my membership!
> ...


That's a good point yeti
Wonder if there has been lost members due to that

Maybe a contact button or page/thread would help people in that situation


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I had no such problems when I first joined and I do use gmail . I thought the process was easy enough

Andy


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Play along Zorba, we tried to keep Rhubarb out in the beginning and used his email as an excuse...


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Zorba said:


> Well I had no such problems when I first joined and I do use gmail . I thought the process was easy enough
> 
> Andy


I tried many times over several weeks so there must be some sort of issue. If I hadn't persisted I wouldn't be here now :?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep, all jokes aside it obviously needs addressing.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Instead of yakangler team icon.....how about AKFF Team......a place for admin,,, mods,,,, contributers etc


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> It took a while to realise the problem was my email address because I use gmail.


Yeti that seems a puzzle, as I use gmail and have had no difficulty registering on five forums covering other subjects


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeti is your email address (don't tell us it) possibly a combination of words that might kick in a filter?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

anselmo said:


> Yeti is your email address (don't tell us it) possibly a combination of words that might kick in a filter?


It does have ''bushcare'' in it - could this be construed as pubic grooming


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Can someone move my post about forum ideas to the right thread....I must be getting old....carry on gentlemen


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

leftieant said:


> Caution: tangent. The 'play through' thing sounds like it could be related to our 'are you a human test' that filters out the majority of auto-spam attempts to join the forum (at one point this was over a hundred a day).
> 
> There is a little info-graphic at the bottom of the join screen, where you need to click the golf ball and drag it into the hole.
> 
> Did you do this?


Never even noticed it - that is way too subtle. May be obvious to those who created it but to a frustrated potential member - with no interest in golf - it went straight over my head


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> > Caution: tangent. The 'play through' thing sounds like it could be related to our 'are you a human test' that filters out the majority of auto-spam attempts to join the forum (at one point this was over a hundred a day).
> ...


Are yetis human?
The answer appears to be no

I would have missed that as well to be fair
Golf? Ugh


----------

